# Saltburn by the Sea



## stepps110 (Jan 20, 2008)

We are heading near Saltburn May weekend but would like some recommendations on any places to stay for a couple of nights.
Anyone help?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

like to help but, where is that.

cabby


----------



## cunny (Aug 7, 2006)

Near Redcar !!!!


----------



## Valian (Sep 25, 2008)

Try the Jet Miners Inn at Great Broughton...15 mins from Saltburn and nice and quiet. Good food in the pub too.

Ian


----------



## stepps110 (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks Ian, but I am taking the motorhome but may still try it out.


----------



## Valian (Sep 25, 2008)

The Jet Miners has a campsite behind it!!!!! We spent some time there over the winter in our motorhome. I wouldn't have suggested it otherwise....... :wink: 

Ian


----------



## stepps110 (Jan 20, 2008)

Now that makes more sense!
Just checked it out on google earth, looks good.
Will enquire tomorrow.  

Thanks again.


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

If you want to 'wildcamp' then Here is where we stayed.

Nice place to visit


----------



## stepps110 (Jan 20, 2008)

That is always good to know, thanks.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Valian said:


> The Jet Miners has a campsite behind it!!!!! We spent some time there over the winter in our motorhome. I wouldn't have suggested it otherwise....... :wink:
> 
> Ian


+1 for the Jet Miners Inn - lovely place, not yer plastic pub!

Colin


----------



## stepps110 (Jan 20, 2008)

Colin see you live in Yarm, that is one of the places we want to visit when we are near!
Confirmed for the Jet Miners

thanks to all.


----------



## stepps110 (Jan 20, 2008)

Stayed at the small site behind the Jet Miners Inn, which was a great location for us and a beautiful village.
Pity it was a hot bank holiday weekend and parking was near impossible at the seaside locations we went to!

Thats why we normally avoid bank holidays


----------

